# help!!!!!!!!!!



## rebeckah (Mar 1, 2014)

I am new here and after hours of searching countless useless sights about bettas, I found this one and read some of the thread, about others and their favorite children, ok here it goes, 
Today I brought three new bettras to join my tank familys, I have a vail tail one that I named ghost, he is at home with his tank family and spends his day chasing the tiger barbs around, and before any of you have cows he was rised in a tank with them and when I put him by his self open buying him from a breeder, he wouldn't do any thing but lay on the bottam and started looking really bad, so I called her up and she told me why, so I had to geo get him five tirger barb in which his hinny killed two, so I add a female to the tank and they are both happy playing tag, 
In my other tank I have molly's, a guppy, a two algea eaters, and two what I call half moon fishes and a pretty white half moon female betta and one I want I been wanting for ever a half moon male that's is beautiful and he seems to float on his side but move around some I was wondering is this normal or should I pull him from the tank and start treating him for ike or something


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

barbs are pretty aggressive fish, are the ones he is in with fully grown? if not you will really need to watch them as they grow because it is likely they will end up killing the betta. Molly's and guppies are not really suitable either because bettas can istake guppies for other bettas because of their colourful fins and attack them. Molly's are also very nippy fish and will nip and tare at the bettas fins. 

Anyways to your question no it is not normal for him to float on his side, he may have a swim bladder issue, what fish is he housed with? is he bloated at all?


----------



## rebeckah (Mar 1, 2014)

not with ghost he way bigger then they are as for the female she pretty good size herself, so I am not to worried about him, I am more worried about the newest members as for the molly they were rised with beta's and the guppy is a female that seems to hide more then comeing out and play she acts to scare of other fish, 
so what can I do for the bladder thing should I take him out of the tank would it be tranfered to the other fish in my tank


----------

